# bad molt?



## skinnylegs (Apr 28, 2007)

wy african female molted into subadult today.she managed to get all her legs out okay,but her abdomen is still stuck.and there is lots of white stuff around her abdomen aswell.she keeps trying to get away but she cant.

please advise.

thanks in advance.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 28, 2007)

How long has it been? If it's really a problem, try spraying it with water a little.


----------



## skinnylegs (Apr 28, 2007)

its only been a little while.but it looks as if the old skin and the abdomen are blended together.


----------



## skinnylegs (Apr 28, 2007)

its okay shes fine now :wink:


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 28, 2007)

That's how it works!


----------

